# My Apprenticeship Impressions So Far



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

Hey everyone,

Just wanted to share my early impressions so far about my apprenticeship experience for those who may be considering joining though your mileage may vary.

I've been in the electrical trade almost 2 years now and almost half way through my first year of Njatc schooling so I'm still very green but not a stranger to the flow of things. The pros are mostly obvious such as great healthcare and here you get retirement straight in if youre working at one of the 2 plants here. After 5 years you're vested and collecting retirement anywhere. It's great. I've learned alot so far and when things start clicking and your putting whats on the prints in the air it's a good thing. I'm resolute as ever to get it done and get my ticket then continue my education. 

While working in the Ibew atmosphere here in the south I'm told things are different, there's still quite a few gung ho union guys in this right-to-work state. I've learned it's best not to discuss politics, EVER. You can talk sooner about Jesus or Shiva but don't bring up politics! I've had maybe 3 or 4 jmen that I consider great teachers so far in these early years of my apprenticeship. Unfortunately I've encountered ALOT more older jmen that are so extremely negative and opinionated with an idgaf attitude and offer 0 encouragement but pounce on every conceivable moment to brow beat you and berate you. I can take the hazing but I really don't get these guys on jobs. I understand "we all go though it" but why? I'm not training to be a marine. There is also a "me" attitude among these bitter ones that makes my teeth itch aside from the fact I get chewed for wearing Dickies pants instead of made in Mexico Carhartt. The thing I've heard the most even more than "work safe" is "don't trust anyone".

It's just a trip that a few say I'm lucky I'm in the apprenticeship which is how I feel but a majority moan and groan about their job and say I would never let my kid do this kind of work. It baffles me friends! 

I will say when you get with a great journeyman who takes pride in his work and pride in teaching you right, it makes up for all those knuckleheads. 

My advice is (as passed on to me) don't talk politics and the best ability is availability, grab that overtime if it's there and stay off your phone. Be up your jmans rear end with the tools or materials he needs next and never sit idle,clean the cart pick up scrap or be sweeping!

I want feedback from you all and to those considering joining or who have joined, good luck and be safe. Regardless of what you hear, it IS and can be a good living and honest work. 

-From Georgia


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

DownInGeorgia said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to share my early impressions so far about my apprenticeship experience for those who may be considering joining though your mileage may vary.
> 
> ...


Good man, good to hear you are doing so well....

Do not let the guys that are slackers get to you. you are on the right track. keep your head up and in the game...:thumbsup:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Great post  .


----------



## Rourk (Sep 5, 2015)

It is a great living, it really is especially in this day.

I'm from the north where business is booming, and we have doomsdayers as well. Older JW's(I topped out a year and a half ago) who say everything is going downhill. Of course people will say that for their kids. I would like mine to win the lottery and never have to be put in danger or have to worry about if their going to work enough this year to make ends meet and gain retirement credits.

The only thing you should be worrying about right now is honing your skills and learning as much as possible and creating a reputation that no one can touch. Your reputation gets to the job before you do. 

Work hard, play nice with others, and the rest will come easy...especially the hours.


----------



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks guys for all the feed back. This forum helps big time!


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Excellent post......great to see an apprentice with a positive attitude. Keep it up and you'll do great in this trade.:thumbsup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

2nd that :thumbsup:

Much of the altitude we can assume in this trade hails more from our attitude than aptitude....~CS~


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

DownInGeorgia said:


> Unfortunately I've encountered ALOT more older jmen that are so extremely negative and opinionated with an idgaf attitude and offer 0 encouragement but pounce on every conceivable moment to brow beat you and berate you. I can take the hazing but I really don't get these guys on jobs. I understand "we all go though it" but why? I'm not training to be a marine. There is also a "me" attitude among these bitter ones that makes my teeth itch aside from the fact I get chewed for wearing Dickies pants instead of made in Mexico Carhartt. The thing I've heard the most even more than "work safe" is "don't trust anyone".
> 
> 
> -From Georgia


 Remember your experience with these bitter old farts and DO NOT BECOME ONE OF THEM.

Treat all people how you wanted to be treated no matter what your position, in coming years, this rule works well in all aspects of your life.


----------



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

I know that these are the minority (I hope) but due to the imbalance of apprentices and jmen on this job it is unfortunately the majority!


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

Don't be afraid to take some other night courses like business classes ,auto shop,HVAC on top of your union stuff can't hurt a thing.
:thumbup::thumbup:

I always tell the youngsters to donate time to "Habitat for Humanity" maybe one weekend a month or something. it gives back to the community plus it looks good on your resume.
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Lep said:


> I always tell the youngsters to donate time to "Habitat for Humanity" maybe one weekend a month or something. it gives back to the community plus it looks good on your resume.
> :thumbup::thumbup:


Volunteer your time for anything. We don't have the exact "Habitat" organization but we have one by a different name. I was never able to get myself to volunteer to do anything related to construction.:laughing:

My particular organization is minor baseball. Its a love of mine and teaching those kids the love of the sport just makes my summer.

My point is Lep is right.....get out there and do something for the community, anything...........looks great on your resume, helps you forget about work stress, and makes you a well rounded person. Find your passion and help others with it.:thumbsup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Bad Electrician said:


> Remember your experience with these bitter old farts and DO NOT BECOME ONE OF THEM.
> 
> .












is that you on the left.....? ~C:laughing:S~


----------



## rankin (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm only a first year apprentice, but there's one thing I picked up pretty quick about this career: you need to be able to handle the banter.

I've come to understand that, while the job seems new and exciting to myself and other apprentices, anything can become stale and repetitive given enough time. I think this is why you see so many journeymen telling apprentices how much the job sucks: they've been doing it for far too long.

Fortunately, laughter is a balm for the soul. This is why the vast majority of tradesmen have great sense of humor. But after you've joked enough about news, sports, and women, the only things left to piss on are each other.

My local is small and I'm on the east coast, so it might be different for others, but you have to have a thick skin and be able to handle the banter. There's one guy one guy on our crew who tends to take things too personally. They've explained to him that they're just kidding around, but after a while he was recognized as a kind of soft target. Now, people talk about him behind his back more than most, and just isn't respected.

And if you can't banter: there is absolutely nothing wrong with being quiet. We have several guys on the job who are quiet, but still well-liked, because they can brush off a harmless joke.

Actually, as an apprentice, you should probably just be quiet. Or at least tactful. In my first week, my foreman asked my age, and told me he had a daughter my age. Me, not yet knowing any better, looked at him and said "Sorry. I appreciate the offer but I'm already in a relationship."

Somehow, I didn't get the boot.


----------



## Noah's Arc (Feb 10, 2015)

What I've noticed is don't have any chips on your shoulders and don't try and act better than you are, which is mostly dirt first and second year. Not only does it piss off JW a ton but also your co-apprentices. The best guys are the ones that come in and are hard-working yet modest and helpful.

That and a good attitude (which a lot lack also) will do well, and worst case just be quiet and do your work well and you won't catch too much ****. Just remember what people tell you, and write it down if need be. Nothing wrong with having a pen and paper and using it a lot - heck, it probably is more impressive than someone who just remembers things since it shows you're actually committed to listening to whatever you're being told.


----------



## redblkblu (Mar 3, 2012)

There is a mix of personalities everywhere you go union non union no matter what patch of land you're standing on or what you do for a living....grouchy old farts included.


----------



## ohmed out (Jul 30, 2015)

You can remain silent and be considered a fool or open your mouth and prove it... thats my motto. I had a rough first year. As a second year I say as little as possible and let my work speak for itself. Keep your head down and your eyes forward. Pipe bending and dc theory will be interesting for you. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

ohmed out said:


> You can remain silent and be considered a fool or open your mouth and prove it... thats my motto. I had a rough first year. As a second year I say as little as possible and let my work speak for itself. Keep your head down and your eyes forward. Pipe bending and dc theory will be interesting for you. GOOD LUCK!


Thanks. Yea the 1st year being synonymous with servant gets old. I think of journeymen as co workers with a hell of alot more experience. There's some real a holes out there. The gung ho union ones can be too much sometimes. I've always known at any job place, do not bring up politics...


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Well you don't need to worry here , ET puts the fun in dysfunctional for those who'll kick, spit ,claw and whine ourselves to sleep at night, it's part of our charm.....:laughing:~CS~


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

aaahhh, the grumpy old man thing.
This is what I have observed working with a mixed group of people.

The world is a nice place for a 20 something then, you get older and start collecting baggage.
You might get married once, twice or even four times.
You might have several children from several marriages you feel responsible for.
Some or all of the might have disabilities
Spouse might have a disability
You have collage to pay for many times over
Weddings
You might buy and give away more cars and furniture than Monety Hall
Your getting ready to retire and your retirement plan might be bankruptcy.

Would you rather be 20 something again and make better decisions or win a 500million dollar lottery as a 60 year old?

Most people would take the reboot.


----------



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

jrannis said:


> aaahhh, the grumpy old man thing.
> This is what I have observed working with a mixed group of people.
> 
> The world is a nice place for a 20 something then, you get older and start collecting baggage.
> ...


The goal in my mind at 24 is to capitalize on this field by getting as much knowledge as possible, only to be able to provide and enjoy life. An older man told me once when he was my age living paycheck to paycheck like me he was stressed to the max but now that he's hittin his late 50s he's as happy as he's ever been. He did say he wished the younger him would've realized life's too short to stress. A lesson I hear but is hard to swallow! :beer:


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

DownInGeorgia said:


> The goal in my mind at 24 is to capitalize on this field by getting as much knowledge as possible, only to be able to provide and enjoy life. An older man told me once when he was my age living paycheck to paycheck like me he was stressed to the max but now that he's hittin his late 50s he's as happy as he's ever been. He did say he wished the younger him would've realized life's too short to stress. A lesson I hear but is hard to swallow! :beer:







" Marry the Contractors Daughter "





Pete


----------

